# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Tonight on the Bald Truth 8/9/09 - Good News for Hair Loss Sufferers

## tbtadmin

Histogen, Inc., the regenerative medicine company that develops products derived from newborn fibroblasts, is apparently seeing some impressive results after conducting preliminary clinical trials of their HSC human hair regrowth product. These results were announced at this year’s ISHRS conference that took place in Amsterdam this past July. The buzz on the street is that [...]

More...

----------

